

Ask HN: Why my Android App is not seeing any downloads? - desaiguddu

Hello All,<p>This is not the first app I am uploading on Play Store. My previous apps got decent 50k or 100k downloads in 1 or 2 months time frame.<p>We released a new app called Fundom - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.tobhq.fundom (Meme and Funny images)
We have content team of 3 people, who are digging best content everyday to entertain people.<p>I am not seeing it listed on Play store? It is not even getting listed in Google search results.<p>One of my team member unpublished app on first day to renew the Screenshots ? Can that be one problem?<p>How do I need to plan a strategy only Paid ads are the option?
======
desaiguddu
Can anyone guide on strategy how to publish and manage Android Play Store ?

